# Laptop bis ca. 400€ für Filme und Surfen



## F1sch1 (22. August 2013)

*Laptop bis ca. 400€ für Filme und Surfen*

Hallo liebe Community!

Da ich hier schon mal super beraten wurde komme ich nun wieder hierher und hoffe auch erneute Hilfe.

Folgende Bedingungen:
Der Laptop wird nur zum Filme schauen, Videos aus dem Internet streamen und zum einfachen surfen verwendet. Er wird *nicht* für Spiele oder zur Videobearbeitung genutzt. Zu Hause wird er über ein HDMI-Kabel an den Fernseher angeschlossen, bzw. die Multimedia-Anlage. Mitgenommen wird er zum Großteil nur in die Schule, ansonsten wird er zu Hause genutzt.

Preis: Bis ca. 400€, gerne auch günstiger. Je nach dem was sich für die Mehrleistung/Qualität ergibt.
Größe/Bildschirm: Die Größe ist ziemlich egal, mehr als 13,3" wären schon gut.^^ Darf gerne größer sein. Die Qualität ist nicht das Wichtigste (trotzdem gerne gut), da zum Filme schauen die Ausgabe über den Fernseher erfolgt.
Farbe: Möglichst in schwarz.
Laufwerke: Ein DVD-Laufwerk wird benötigt.
Gewicht: Nicht das wichtigste, wird nicht so viel bewegt.
Akkulaufzeit: Ein Schultag (ca. 6h) sollte möglich sein. Ist dort nicht in Dauernutzung.
Speicher: Über 300GB. Hier gerne mehr.
Betriebssystem: Windows 7. Muss nicht schon vorher ein Betriebssystem installiert sein, kann auch dazu gekauft werden.
Anschlüsse: HDMI, mindestens 2 x USB (2.0 reicht).

Wenn noch Fragen offen sind werde ich die schnellstmöglich beantworten.
Über Beratungen und Vorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Grüße


----------



## Icedaft (22. August 2013)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 400€ für Filme und Surfen*

https://geizhals.at/de/asus-asuspro-essential-p55va-xo014d-90ngka318n37116015dy-a886257.html

https://geizhals.at/de/toshiba-satellite-pro-c850-1k0-pscbxe-02e00kgr-a901677.html


----------



## trigger831 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 400€ für Filme und Surfen*

Das Toshiba bietet etwas mehr fürs Geld: z.B. mehr RAM und Win 8.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. August 2013)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 400€ für Filme und Surfen*

Wenn dir Qualität und gute Tastatur wichtig sind:
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530c, Core i3-2348M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (NZY3WGE/NZY6FGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten darfst du nich meckern, wenn die Tastatur sehr schwamich und unkomfortabel ist!


----------



## Icedaft (22. August 2013)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 400€ für Filme und Surfen*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Wenn dir Qualität und gute Tastatur wichtig sind:
> Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530c, Core i3-2348M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (NZY3WGE/NZY6FGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ansonsten darfst du nich meckern, wenn die Tastatur sehr schwamich und unkomfortabel ist!



Ganz klar das beste Angebot in deiner Preisklasse!


----------



## F1sch1 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 400€ für Filme und Surfen*

Super! Das ging schnell.^^
Mit FreeDOS habe ich keine Erfahrung. Da kann ich auch einfach Windows 7 drüber bügeln?

Zu den vorherigen Vorschlägen gibt es noch zu sagen: Ein Blu-ray Player ist durch die PS3 zu Hause gegeben.

Grüße


----------



## FrauKakao (24. August 2013)

Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, Windows über das FreeDOS drüber zu bügeln. Im Gegenteil, es ist jedenfalls wesentlich leichter als Windows 7 zB auf einen Win 8 Rechner zu installieren.
Je nach Marke hat dein FreeDOS ein seltsam wirkendes Startmenü, das ist aber nicht weiter schlimm also lass dich davon nicht beirren 
Installations-CD rein, Win 7 drauf und fertig.

Nur ob du zB Matroska Video Dateien in Full HD abspielen kannst, ist bei der Leistung fraglich.


----------



## F1sch1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 400€ für Filme und Surfen*

Gut gut, dann kann Win 7 dazu gekauft werden.^^ Danke.

Blu-rays werden über die PS3 abgespielt. Für 1080p bei Youtube reicht die Leistung aber aus oder?

Grüße


----------



## Crix1990 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 400€ für Filme und Surfen*

Ich häng mich hier mal dran, da ich überlege eines der beiden Notebooks für Schwiegermutter zu kaufen:
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530c, Core i3-2348M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (NZY3WGE/NZY6FGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Lenovo B590, Core i3-2348M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (MBX2QGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Über das b590 findet man einen gut klingenden Testbericht (nur das Display soll etwas dunkel sein).
Das e530c hat mehr USB § Anschlüsse (braucht sie nicht wirklich).

Ob FreeDOS oder Win 8 ist egal, da ich eh Win 7 draufspiel.

Aber welches ist von der Verarbeitung her besser?


----------



## FrauKakao (27. August 2013)

Für 1080p bei YouTube reicht die integrierte Grafikkarte auf jeden Fall.

An den Poster danach: Mit oder ohne Windows 8 ist nicht ganz egal, ist Windows 8 vorinstalliert und du willst Windows 7 haben, musst du vorher was im BIOS umstellen und das soll wohl sehr fummelig oder teilweise sogar nur mit BIOS Flash möglich sein soweit ich weiß. Deshalb greif lieber zu einem Notebook ohne OS, ist ohnehin billiger.

Bei Lenovo kann man grundsätzlich eigentlich nichts falsch machen, hab da jetzt noch kein richtig schlecht verarbeitetes Gerät gesehen.

LG


----------



## Crix1990 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 400€ für Filme und Surfen*

Hab jetzt tatsächlich spontan das B590 geholt, weil:

Bei Cyberport zum guten Preis um die Ecke zu haben.
Das mit dem Win 8 krieg ich hin (habs schon bei den Samsung teilen geschafft).
Das E530c unten keine richtigen Maustasten hat (kenn ich von meinem Firmen X221. Soviel zum Thema schlechtes Gerät von Lenovo, das Teil ist, auch von der Verarbeitung her, eine absolute Katastrophe), was für unbedarfte Leute eher etwas fummelig wird.


----------



## FrauKakao (27. August 2013)

Wahnsinn, das ist wirklich das erste Mal dass ich etwas Negatives über die Verarbeitung eines Lenovo höre. Aber ich kannte bis dato auch nur Thinkpad Besitzer. Man lernt ja immer was dazu 

LG


----------

